# John Deere 757 Zero Turn



## jbaumstein (May 11, 2016)

Was mowing hit a bump tractor died. Tried to restart motor just turn over. Check for something obvious found nothing. Tried to restart no power fuse blown. Replaced fuse blew when I turned key. Please help


----------



## WillemT (May 9, 2016)

I would say start with what you know.
By the sound of it something happened to now have a short after the bump.
Is it you main fuse that's blown? 
Go through the wiring maybe and check for anything that looks or feel lose... 
If it's the main fuse blowing when you're turning the key I would look at the wiring to the starter motor. Maybe disconnect starting with disconnecting the main right after the starter solenoid/relay. And continue with the electrical troubleshooting...


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy jbaumstein,

Welcome to the Tractor Forum.

I'm very interested in your problem, because I've got a 777 which might develop the same problem!

In thinking about a big bump, the most violent movement was probably in the seat? Especially if you are a big guy. Check the seat safety switch....Look for pinched wires to the seat switch......The switch itself may be damaged...disconnect the plug and jumper it to see if it will crank. 

Post back and we'll go from there. We'll figure it out.


----------



## jbaumstein (May 11, 2016)

I can hear a pop in the front of the motor. Also it has some to do with fuel. Squirted a little gas in carb and it fired right up. Still blowing fuse.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Find the source of that "pop" and you'll probably find the problem. Fuel pump?? Look for a short in the vicinity.


----------



## deereguy (Jun 29, 2016)

Follow the main harness. It likes to rub on the frame and ground out.


----------



## BIGGREEN757 (Apr 22, 2017)

Have a John Deere 757 zero turn mower and the brake lever will not stay up (in hold position) 
When I let go of the brake lever in falls down. what would cause this.


----------

